# Hi my name is Ed...



## Ed

... and Im amazed no one had stolen "Ed" as a username. I managed to get that on NS as well. 

/RANT:
And I would still be there too if the forum didnt break my account. You see Im usually permanently logged in, but one day for no reason it logged me out and I couldnt get back in no matter how much I pounded the keyboard and shouted. I cant even request a new password, (even though I am typing in the correct one) as I had to abandon my old email address as it was overrun by spam. I couldnt reregister as it says Hotmail is too commercial or whatever, like they think it might overrun NS and destroy it and reck havok on their wives and children, and render them impotent or somethin and force them to take viaga.

So I was told about this forum and decided to register, I was also told I have to introduce myself or Ill be hunted down by various hungry small mammals and slowly nibbled to death, so I thought I'd better.

Now, anyone see my towel?*

Ed

*Hitch Hikers Guide reference, sorry.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

> I was also told I have to introduce myself or Ill be hunted down by various hungry small mammals and slowly nibbled to death, so I thought I'd better.



LOL! Welcome to V.I., Ed. We hope you enjoy your stay...

If you've got music of yourself you'd like to share with us please do so...  It's always nice to hear from new arrivals.

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Herman Witkam

Ed said:


> Now, anyone see my towel?*
> 
> Ed
> 
> *Hitch Hikers Guide reference, sorry.



Read that one as well. A pretty damn funny book. It was the Dutch translation though because I got it as a gift. There's even a radio play in Dutch of it 
Anyway...welcome to V.I.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to VI, Ed! Going now to listen to your mp3 

CJ


----------



## lux

hehe, welcome Ed....

Luca


----------



## Mike M

Howdy Ed - welcome


----------



## choc0thrax

My account on NS stopped working as well then a little later I was just banned. Perhaps only a short while till the same happens to you.


----------



## Frederick Russ

lol Chocothrax

Welcome to VI Control Ed!


----------



## Ed

:shock: lots of replies. Wouldnt see that in NS unless you posted about somthing insanely interesting, or contravercial, or an especially good mockup. 

Thanks for all the nice welcomes!

Sid, I posted some music here:
http://www.sanctusangelis.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=334

Herman, I would be worried that the humour would get lost in translation but if you found it a "pretty damn funny book" it couldnt be that bad 

Puppet, I dont know if Im banned and if I am they havent told me they wont even return my emails! ...They should be annihilated... :twisted: 

Ed


----------



## His Frogness

Welcome Ed,
Hitchhiker's Guide is an awesome book. You should be careful about what you say. Do you realize entire civilizations have been destroyed because of your last post? Oh well.

If you want back in at NS, they might still accept gmail addys, and those are free to get. Plus, Gmail rocks, you get like 100 megs of storage....for free.


----------



## John Perkins

Ed said:


> Puppet, I dont know if Im banned and if I am they havent told me they wont even return my emails! ...They should be annihilated... :twisted:
> 
> Ed



Your not missing much at NS. I have to stop participating in the current thread over there on reading music, it is driving me insane. Some ridiculous things this one guy is saying even coaxed Thomas J. out of lurk mode.

John


----------



## choc0thrax

Watch out for Gmail it's evil!


----------



## John Perkins

choc0thrax said:


> Watch out for Gmail it's evil!



Actually, it's awesome. I've been using it for months now.


----------



## His Frogness

choc0thrax said:


> Watch out for Gmail it's evil!



I did hear something about that. They scan your emails so they can advertise to you? Something like that?


----------



## John Perkins

His Frogness said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out for Gmail it's evil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did hear something about that. They scan your emails so they can advertise to you? Something like that?
Click to expand...


Yeah, they do. The ads show up just like on a google search page... down the right hand side. To be honest I usually don't even notice them.

Some people are hung up on the privacy aspect of it all, but if those people understood that they already have no privacy they would not be as concerned.... or, uh, they would be more concerned about the other areas and less about gmail.


----------



## choc0thrax

Regular email is not private? Can they find out where emails are being sent from? Perhaps I should stop sending anonymous death threats to Pat Sajak. I don't like his hair. It bothers me.


----------



## John Perkins

choc0thrax said:


> Regular email is not private? Can they find out where emails are being sent from? Perhaps I should stop sending anonymous death threats to Pat Sajak. I don't like his hair. It bothers me.



Anything you send through the internet that is not send via SSL (that's when you see https instead of http) is sent "clear text". What that means is that anyone with the knowledge COULD access it... granted with a lot of work.

Also, do you leave mail sitting on your ISP for very long? Say you don't delete your messages for a few days. They could run a backup of that server and archive your message indefinitely. Not on purpose, but it would still be archived.

It is quite possible that some ISPs archive your mail anyway for a period of time. I don't know what everyone's policies are.

There are other things besides the internet that are more intrusive though. Say I buy a Metrocard (what we use here in New York to access the subway) with a credit card. Everytime I use that Metrocard, it is registered in a central location of time/place I got on/off the subway. I'm sure that information is backed up. So effectively, the city now has a record of everywhere I go (I don't have a car here in Manhattan) and the times that I go there.

Do you buy purchase things online at Amazon? They don't just throw that information away. Same goes for any credit card purchase actually.

My argument about privacy is that we should preserve the right to say pretty much anything we want, not worry about how to hide things in case we are saying something someone disagrees with. That is freedom.

John


----------



## John Perkins

choc0thrax said:


> Regular email is not private? Can they find out where emails are being sent from? Perhaps I should stop sending anonymous death threats to Pat Sajak. I don't like his hair. It bothers me.



It depends on how you go about sending the email, but the short answer is that unless you specifically understand what to do to send anonymous email, then, yes, someone with enough knowledge and resources can probably find out that it was you that sent a particular email.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Everyone should attach strings to his mails :lol:


----------



## His Frogness

John Perkins said:


> choc0thrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regular email is not private? Can they find out where emails are being sent from? Perhaps I should stop sending anonymous death threats to Pat Sajak. I don't like his hair. It bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on how you go about sending the email, but the short answer is that unless you specifically understand what to do to send anonymous email, then, yes, someone with enough knowledge and resources can probably find out that it was you that sent a particular email.
Click to expand...


Enter Spoofing. I spent a few weeks reporting spam to Spam Cop. Of course, only 1 report out of 10 actually had a complete trail where the sending party's IP was the actual IP that the spam originated from. Conversely, I get emails every now and then saying that the email I sent did not get delivered. The problem is that I didn't send any email, someone used my IP to spoof theirs. I think the penalty of spamming should be death.....Death by paper cuts.


----------



## Edgen

heya welcome ed!!

ya.. face it. We are being watched right now... *evil laugh*

Unless you are doing things illegal, I don't think there's anything to worry about. I keep waiting for the day when they plant my tracking chip in my head.

/j


----------



## TheoKrueger

hehehe, there is actually a poster commercial in the city :

Don't lose your cat again, with the new technology blablablabla.

Well, it talks about planting a chip in your cats head :x 

freaky stuff


----------



## CJ

TheoKrueger said:


> hehehe, there is actually a poster commercial in the city :
> 
> Don't lose your cat again, with the new technology blablablabla.
> 
> Well, it talks about planting a chip in your cats head :x
> 
> freaky stuff



Here is the cat after the chip is installed:







:lol:


----------

